# Campsite database query



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Not sure if this is in the right place but here goes.
We are hoping to visit Berwick and have looked at the entries for the CC site Seaview and the C & CC site Beadnall Bay. Although Beadnall has 8 crosses and only 2 ticks, has no hardstandings, no MH Service point, and no EHU's it has the same star rating as the CC site which has all of these.
My question is how is the star rating arrived at and whose decision is it.
Cheers Sid


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

its based on not the facilities but the persons thoughts who added it to the database


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Sid

Don't forget to add a review to the site entry after your visit.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

*Dave. *So the rating is based purely on someones own tastes so you have to make your decision on what facilities you need not on the rating, of course you would bear it in mind
*Ken.* I will if we go, I have rung one site that was suggested "Annestead" I think it was but it is closed due to the weather, flooding I assume.
Cheers Sid


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

SidT said:


> *Dave. *So the rating is based purely on someones own tastes so you have to make your decision on what facilities you need not on the rating, of course you would bear it in mind
> *Ken.* I will if we go, I have rung one site that was suggested "Annestead" I think it was but it is closed due to the weather, flooding I assume.
> Cheers Sid


You also get a clue from the name of the contributer for example I have given as low as a 2 and as high as a nine .. but no 10's yet as far as I remember. There are some who's range is from 7 to 10.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> [You also get a clue from the name of the contributer for example I have given as low as a 2 and as high as a nine .. but no 10's yet as far as I remember. There are some who's range is from 7 to 10.


Only Dudley Moore got a Ten. :lol: :lol:

Olley


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Frank. That only works if you know personally the contributer or they are "high profile" like....??? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Beadnell bay club site is MH only. It is on grass but the grass is always firm when i have been. You can park just off the concrete acess road. Its quite quiet and just over the road from the beach if you have a growler its great.

You get tents on the same field sometimes but have never had a problem.
There is a laundry.
Hope this helps

Phill


----------

